

Learning GruntJS: Part 1 – Getting Started with GruntJs - webspeaks
http://www.webspeaks.in/2015/01/learning-gruntjs-useful-grunt-plugins.html

======
laex
Is grunt still relevant ? A lot of new projects have switched to Gulp. Most
famous of them all, Google. See [https://developers.google.com/web/starter-
kit/](https://developers.google.com/web/starter-kit/) and
[https://github.com/yeoman/generator/blob/master/gulpfile.js](https://github.com/yeoman/generator/blob/master/gulpfile.js)

~~~
webspeaks
See [https://github.com/yeoman/generator-
polymer/blob/master/app/...](https://github.com/yeoman/generator-
polymer/blob/master/app/templates/Gruntfile.js)

